# Ahhh broke my switch



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

I was installing Mr Shades PID and when I was removing the switch ( which appeared to be stuck) it ended up like this










Is it repairable or is it best to replace, and if so does anyone have a spare that they would be willing to sell?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The repairable bit is a joke right?

Do you have the dimensions, where it fits, is it a dual pole, photo of the wiring. I have a draw-full that are illuminated and may work depending on size.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> The repairable bit is a joke right?
> 
> Do you have the dimensions, where it fits, is it a dual pole, photo of the wiring. I have a draw-full that are illuminated and may work depending on size.


It's the Classic switches.







Wiring diagram is here but don't know the dimensions.

If used can't be found  The Espresso Shop sells new ones.


----------



## alexanderp (Mar 20, 2018)

Plenty of suppliers on the net Lawman. As for repairing I quote Boris Johnson "you can't polish a t**d"


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Ah, now I get it, it's the Gaggia switch that's broken, not the PID one....best just buy a proper replacement, probably only a few quid. Although a Gaggia may be a bit like a car, if you build one from bits, it's 2 grand.


----------



## ChiangMaiKevin (Dec 18, 2017)

Here is a link on how the metal pins should fit back in... if the plastic frame did not crack or break, you have all 4 contact pins, the springs are still firm, the lights are working and you can remove the grunge and kooties from the metal contacts inside it can go back together... Give it a try before shelling out 65 euros...

Take the four pins and springs ang spray them with WD40 and let them sit overnight them use a old toothbrush to remove as much rust as possible... maybe a second night of WD40 after brushing... use an emeryboard/sand paper to make the electric contact points shiny...

I found it best to get the stainless pin that holds everything together started at one end of the housing and then add one switch at a time sliding the stainless pin in to hold them in as you go an as the post below says add grease which helps the springs & small pins stay in while you get it back together...

http://coffeegeek.com/forums/espresso/machinemods/641078


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Ah, now I get it, it's the Gaggia switch that's broken, not the PID one....best just buy a proper replacement, probably only a few quid. Although a Gaggia may be a bit like a car, if you build one from bits, it's 2 grand.


These are certainly not a few quid as I've found out for myself when rebuilding one for a friend (yet again thanks goes out to @coffeechap for help back then).

You could try gluing it back together but often they break where the piece is very thin and it's almost impossible to glue / epoxy back. I do have a 3d model of a replacement frame which you could get 3d printed and then replace the switches with after market ones from RS Components. Total shouldn't be more than £10-15, but it is a 100% diy solution and would look different than an original.

T.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dsc said:


> These are certainly not a few quid as I've found out for myself when rebuilding one for a friend (yet again thanks goes out to @coffeechap for help back then).
> 
> You could try gluing it back together but often they break where the piece is very thin and it's almost impossible to glue / epoxy back. I do have a 3d model of a replacement frame which you could get 3d printed and then replace the switches with after market ones from RS Components. Total shouldn't be more than £10-15, but it is a 100% diy solution and would look different than an original.
> 
> T.


Cheapest I can find currently is £36.98 plus postage (unless you buy some other bits to get the total over £55. One of their  gasket/descaler kits would do it).

Have seen them for less on the bay for time to time but none on there at the moment.


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

Had a look around and as you mentioned @ashcroc , gaggia parts website seems to be the cheapest. Postage is only £4 so not so bad. Trust me to break one of the dearer components.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Lawman said:


> Had a look around and as you mentioned @ashcroc , gaggia parts website seems to be the cheapest. Postage is only £4 so not so bad. Trust me to break one of the dearer components.


Quite why it's a similar price to a new boiler is mystifying.

£4 postage still puts it below the competiton.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The price of spares appears to be daylight robbery.....perhaps people should stop buying Gaggias?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Found one on the bay if you can wait for a week for the auction to end. Got a few other bits with it too.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I think this is something I looked at when I broke the original on the machine I was working on:

https://uk.rs-online.com/mobile/p/rocker-switches/2828311/

Arcoelectric makes loads of different ones so you can pick whatever you prefer, there's illuminated ones, larger ones to act as the steam switch etc. The only thing then is the frame to hold them and that's what I wanted to 3d print.

As you can see the above are dirt cheap, no idea why Gaggia ones are so expensive.

T.


----------



## Steve_M (May 26, 2018)

ChiangMaiKevin said:


> Here is a link on how the metal pins should fit back in... if the plastic frame did not crack or break, you have all 4 contact pins, the springs are still firm, the lights are working and you can remove the grunge and kooties from the metal contacts inside it can go back together... Give it a try before shelling out 65 euros...
> 
> Take the four pins and springs ang spray them with WD40 and let them sit overnight them use a old toothbrush to remove as much rust as possible... maybe a second night of WD40 after brushing... use an emeryboard/sand paper to make the electric contact points shiny...
> 
> ...


+1 for giving this a try. I used this same guide a month or so ago to refurbish the switch on the classic I just restored. Since everything is apart, it's a good time to clean off any corrosion on the contacts. The brew switch will also have a tiny spring and a small resistor that need to be re-installed, so don't lose those, or if you don't have them, you'll need to find them.

Here's my $0.02 for re-assembling the unit - start with one toggle switch at a time, inserting the pivot rod through the side of the housing and through the 2 holes of the rocker switch. With that switch in place, use some masking tape to hold that switch securely at the half way point between the up and down position. Move onto the next rocker switch and slide the rod through it, also taping the switch in the middle position. It'll take some patience and trial and error, but it can be done.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I should have a spare switch. But want to test it works fully. Can't check until tomorrow night if you can hold on?


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

MartinB said:


> I should have a spare switch. But want to test it works fully. Can't check until tomorrow night if you can hold on?


I ordered a new switch yesterday, as I hope to get the machine up and running by this weekend. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

New switch (and PID) installed.

Looking forward to getting back to better coffee tomorrow.


----------

